# Using a known sperm donor -what country is best with no wait/quarantine period?



## ellefivehundred (Oct 26, 2015)

I live in London but have returned to Australia for 6 months on a sabbatical to try and relax and get pregnant.  However I have just found out that using a known donor here with IVF requires the sperm to have a 3 month quarantine period which is not ideal.  I would contemplate saying that we're partners (we've been doing AI anyway so essentially it's the same as having had sex) however there are counselling requirements.

Does anyone know what countries it's possible to use a known donor or it's easy to sign something saying that we're partners so that there's no waiting period?  I'm 40 and have been on this journey for a while so want to get on with things.  We have a separate contract and I'm not worried about him having any legal rights.


----------

